# Porcelain Rocket Meanwhile



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Anybody have the Meanwhile? Thoughts? Particularly interested in close up of the bag attached to a basket. Thanks.


----------



## Crevello (Feb 1, 2013)

I’ve had one for a few months now and use it for daily commuting, grocery shopping and a 4 day bikepacking trip. Closure is water tight and solid when attached to my walk basket. I keep my zlite seat pad in the bottom as a sound buffer so that hard things don’t rattle against the basket. Would definitely buy again.


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

A couple of my bikepacking buddies have them. I couldn't really find any pictures, but they are a well-designed item and they come out easily when you want them to, and not at all when they are buckled in.
My two main bikes lack a place to even mount a basket, but I'd totally get one otherwise.


----------



## wilson1417 (Mar 25, 2009)

Honestly I feel like it is a little flimsy and overpriced for what it is. There bag has no support built in so if there is not contents the bag is kinda flaccid and shapeless. No support does create a lighter bag though. For the money I feel there are other options worth looking at. however, If you really want one I might be interested in selling my LE Olive 137T version.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank everyone. @wilson1417 what do you think the other options are? Thanks


----------



## wilson1417 (Mar 25, 2009)

off the top of my head, troutmoose and dark realm.


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

I think the Meanwhile is the only welded seam 100% waterproof basket bag. That may be important to those who bikepack in truly wet conditions and don't want the extra weight of a dry bag inside their bag.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

coldbike said:


> I...and don't want the extra weight of a dry bag inside their bag.


...and don't want to have to open two bags every time they want to access their stuff.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

I use the Meanwhile 5 days a week and took it on a 4 days bikepacking trip. It's seen a ton wet days, rough descents, over packing and never complained. Stays dry and is useful off the bike as a bag. I use mine with a foam pad on the bottom to give it some structure and keep things quiet against the basket. It's easy to get bulky stuff in and out and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you all for your thoughts. It is still on my short list, but I got a great deal on a Blackburn Outpost elite frame bag at my LBS and then Porcelain Rocket posted the Grab Bag Tootsie roll, so I grabbed one of those.


----------



## ijustwantausername (Nov 22, 2020)

wilson1417 said:


> Honestly I feel like it is a little flimsy and overpriced for what it is. There bag has no support built in so if there is not contents the bag is kinda flaccid and shapeless. No support does create a lighter bag though. For the money I feel there are other options worth looking at. however, If you really want one I might be interested in selling my LE Olive 137T version.


Any chance you still have this bag and want to sell it? I'd be happy to pay shipping.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Do they ever actually make stuff and have it in stock? Been watching for about a year and a half now (well outside of COVID).


----------



## ijustwantausername (Nov 22, 2020)

Jayem said:


> Do they ever actually make stuff and have it in stock? Been watching for about a year and a half now (well outside of COVID).


 yep, they just restocked. I just bought one, but i'm hopping i can get one of the older limited color ways second hand.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

ijustwantausername said:


> yep, they just restocked. I just bought one, but i'm hopping i can get one of the older limited color ways second hand.


Meanwhile is sold out. I've never seen the micro panniers in stock.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe an unpopular opinion, but the Meanwhile is just a boutique version of the Chrome Front Rack Duffle. Of course Chrome also appears to have discontinued that bag. It is kinda useless as advertized, but makes a great wald bag. I've slightly modified mine to work with a QR Bagman support rack, and LOVE it.


----------

